# Uh-Oh!!



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I know I shouldn't watch Craig's List.

http://www.promow.com/products/sport_series_mower.htm#commercial_5

What do you guys think of this? I think I am going to go snag it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The price sounds right. I know a guy who used one on his Bermudagrass. I think his assessment was that it was superior to a rotary mower cut, but not as good as a powered reel when cutting really low. That said, I bet it would work really well on a cool season lawn at the HOC's you're probably interested in.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Yeah I've already texted the guy. The manufacturer lists the max HOC as 2.75 and that would be fine for the forseeable future presuming th critter can roll over molehills. The nice thing is you can start with three reels, (maybe even one)
I had studied this manufacturer's web page right after I bought my house not quite one year ago.


----------



## cclaeys (Dec 2, 2017)

looks like a helluva workout.


----------



## free_safety (Dec 11, 2017)

I hope you don't have a large lawn


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a fairly large lawn. I am going to buy the gang mower. It needs backlapping and a few pins replaced and some tlc but it is mostly all there and sound. Even as it is it still mows.

The guy I am buying it from is a farmer. We were in his shed and my eyes fell onto what I thought was a three wheel ATB.

Then he told me he bought it from a golf course. For $700. Closer inspection revealed a three wheeled hydro powered Toro rider with a really beautiful leveling rake and box blade. I don't think I will quite need to use that but it was really cool. He has a ball field on his farm for his sons and also brothers leagues.

The previous two posters understand that this thing gets towed by a tractor or mower right?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ And that you have ~1.5 acres to mow.

How much does the gang weight? I think it is a nice setup but how would you keep it from bouncing around? Ride slower?


----------



## cclaeys (Dec 2, 2017)

g-man said:


> ^ And that you have ~1.5 acres to mow.
> 
> How much does the gang weight? I think it is a nice setup but how would you keep it from bouncing around? Ride slower?


waist harness


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

The manufacturer, Pro Mow, specifies a speed limit of 4 mph. (" a mower that is bouncing won't give the desired cut quality.") The mowers are articulated, and they have a version, (the hybrid ) with frame articulations. The manufacturer says following terrain is one of the reasons to buy it. They have some interesting videos on their site. As it is,, mowing with a zero turn I could use a seat belt. The farmer I am buying it from is also going to give me some gas warfare to reduce the mole population too, :twisted:

Each reel set weighs about 48 lbs. There are five with the setup. Plus a frame. In round numbers prolly 300 lbs.

http://www.promow.com/support/youtube.htm


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's a neat setup. The videos help to see how it works.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Well I hope it hasn't met its match on my lawn. Every time I am out there and see the clay soil , the crab grass, the mole hills I wonder if there is any hope. That's why I really got excited about the guys Toro three wheeler. But actually I think a power rake and verticutter will do the trick where needed. But it would be nicer to ride rather than walk.  
We also have just gotten upgraded to "Severe Drought", here in St. Louis, which is why the soil looks worse than it probably really is. I was out policing the lawn yesterday and found a whole bunch of wilted dandelions that tried to make seed fruit. Probably the first frosts zapped them. But I was very surprised to see them.

I have been going over the Pro Mow parts page for the few things I already know I will need and a few spares.

I like the "hybrid" with articulations on the frame.


----------



## cclaeys (Dec 2, 2017)

give it a rip gene, only way to win is to play the game.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> ....
> 
> We were in his shed and my eyes fell onto what I thought was a three wheel ATB.
> 
> ...


Toro SandPro. aka: Bunker Rake or Ball Field Finisher depending on what the rear rake configuration is. We used one to rake the center of the sand traps daily and the front blade is handy for pushing sand back up the slopes after big storm washouts.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

At first I thought it was an ATB with three wheels because he had the seat flipped back and you didn't see it. I took some snapshots which I will post when I figure out how. They have a little league ball field on their property that they built because all three farmer brothers play and all their kids do too. It was an earlier model Toro Sand Pro with a rear box blade that had triangular teeth that were like 5/16 wide. Beautifully made and not on the current web Toro web page. Why walk when you can ride! 

Their shed was the coolest man cave I ever saw. Indoor batting cages. A deer processing station with SS sink and walk in freezer and parked along the center line was the biggest bus RV you ever saw.
Then to one side was a finished heated area with the pool room and big screen room. When families stay cooperative it is amazing what can be accomplished.

I did buy th' critter. Five reel sets to backlap, lubricate, and repaint. It was a good deal. It's not the Gold like the craigs list advert says but more likely the Sport Field model which is about an extra thousand.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> At first I thought it was an ATB with three wheels because he had the seat flipped back and you didn't see it. I took some snapshots which I will post when I figure out how. They have a little league ball field on their property that they built because all three farmer brothers play and all their kids do too. It was an earlier model Toro Sand Pro with a rear box blade that had triangular teeth that were like 5/16 wide. Beautifully made and not on the current web Toro web page. Why walk when you can ride!
> 
> Their shed was the coolest man cave I ever saw. Indoor batting cages. A deer processing station with SS sink and walk in freezer and parked along the center line was the biggest bus RV you ever saw.
> Then to one side was a finished heated area with the pool room and big screen room. When families stay cooperative it is amazing what can be accomplished.
> ...


Looking forward to seeing how it works out for you!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://postimg.cc/gallery/124dd7pm0/

I had not used postimg.cc before, but it was fairly painless.

Here are pix of the guys' Toro Sand Trap Hog. Very kewl thing.


----------

